

Systemd may drive Linux admins to FreeBSD - slyall
http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/you-have-your-windows-in-my-linux-249483

======
spb
Yep, I hate having my boot process finish in a fraction of the time with
simple and straightforward configuration files. I hate it so much I'm going to
abandon the entire kernel I've architechted my system around so my boot
process can fully remain a bezoar of copy-paste mutated shell scripts.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Boot times, although obviously benefited by inetd and parallel execution, were
already improved significantly by the LSB-standardized init headers and the
insserv mechanism to interpret them. Debian, Red Hat/Fedora, openSUSE, etc.
all used them, to the best of my knowledge.

Also, the bad reputation around initscripts is, again, a SysV issue. Here is
the rc script for sshd on OpenBSD:

    
    
        daemon="/usr/sbin/sshd" 
                            
        . /etc/rc.d/rc.subr     
                            
        rc_cmd $1
    

It's even shorter than a systemd unit file.

------
icantthinkofone
I just got downvoted on HN and reddit today for saying the same thing before
the article came out.

------
vezzy-fnord
The concept of runlevels actually is restrictive. The BSD rc system doesn't
have them, for instance. It's a messy relic from SysV. The BSD and systemd
methods of initialization let you define any arbitrary system state (grouping
of processes) as a runlevel.

I wish this author would stop writing articles, as they're only undermining
the arguments of the anti-systemd side and providing ammunition to lump
everyone in it as uneducated Luddites.

